# Salary Structure in Singapore



## IT_Professional

Hi All,

I am recently exploring Singapore as a working destination after getting call from one of the company from there. 

Now my current challenge is the very little information I have regarding the salary, cost of living etc.

So requesting all the members to put forward their opinion regarding the above two points primarily as of now because these are the two points which I should know right now to proceed further. 

Thanking you all for the response in advance. What ever your opinion in the above two matter irrespective will be very helpful for me.

Year of Experience: 4.4 Years.
Field of Work: IT Consulting and Enterprise Security 


Thanks again. Waiting eagerly for all of your response. 

Regards,
IT_Professional.


----------



## matthew.liew

What you mean by salary structure?

As I knew in singapore, their accomodation is fairly high.
1 person would have to bare around S$500 for a room if you are not sharing.
Food is fairly ok, you can get value one around there flat (HDB Flat)
Transportation is fair
Generally cost of living is quite fair exclude for accomodation.


----------



## IT_Professional

By saying Salary Structure I meant the expected salary for exp group of 4-5 years person. 

And thanks for the above reply.


----------



## matthew.liew

Sorry, not sure about that
I think it should be judge not only experience,
But also the industry and etc
I'm not in IT professional...
Sorry.


----------



## IT_Professional

matthew.liew said:


> Sorry, not sure about that
> I think it should be judge not only experience,
> But also the industry and etc
> I'm not in IT professional...
> Sorry.



Hi Mattew,

Thanks a lot for the response. I finally decided to go to singapore for short term. Now that will only happen once my EP get processed successfully. 

Thanks again.


----------



## matthew.liew

Congratulation....
I think you will like the place...


----------



## jasonparks10

How is the Salary structure of Singapore?


----------



## IT_Professional

Check out this link.

Robert Walters - Salary Survey 2012


----------

